# Is it possible to breed mice for temperament?



## Revonue (Nov 11, 2018)

I apologize if this is the wrong forum!

In cases I've read, it's possible to choose the animals that are friendliest, more outgoing, (etc) to breed down the line for exceptional temperament.

I was wondering if this is the case with mice, and if it has been tried before? If it's not possible, what about mice makes it this way?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, it is possible. It has been tried, which is why many pet and show mice are more docile than feeder and wild mice.

However, mice have such a short life span and limited brain capacity. Not a good combination for a human favored pet animal.


----------

